# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Resealing old windows

## JamesN

Hi all, 
I have spent the last few days stripping back some window frames in need of repair.  Unfortunately much of the old putty between the window glass and the wooden sill on the outside has come away and I need to reseal this area (see photos).  I have scraped as much of the old putty away as possible and was wondering what to replace it with.  If I use putty again, can I paint before applying the putty as I understand you can't paint the putty until it has cured which might be weeks.  If another sealant is recommended, what type should I use? 
I've attached a couple of photos and am looking forward to some answers.

----------


## joynz

Paint the area that will be underneath the putty with an oil based undercoat. At least two coats.     
There are two types of putty for sealing windows.  One takes a while to cure the other is quite fast.  Use the faster curing one. 
Install putty as per instructions on the tub.  A putty knife will help get a smooth angle.

----------


## JamesN

Thanks Joynz, 
I've already primed the area with a water based primer as I had to seal it against some weather that was coming in unexpectedly. Can I apply the putty over this or more importantly, can I paint the whole sill with a weatherproof paint and then put the putty on.  I don't know the chemistry of the putty and how it works best. 
Many thanks.     

> Paint the area that will be underneath the putty with an oil based undercoat. At least two coats.     
> There are two types of putty for sealing windows.  One takes a while to cure the other is quite fast.  Use the faster curing one. 
> Install putty as per instructions on the tub.  A putty knife will help get a smooth angle.

----------


## joynz

Since you've already primed, I suggest putting the putty on now and then painting everything - putty and sill - with the paint when the putty skins.  
Selleys putty takes a couple of weeks to skin, Polyfilla is faster Polyfilla Putty | Poly

----------

